# Raising my 1st Working DS



## Justin Anzalone (Aug 1, 2011)

Vrijheid's Nightmare (Tychus) - Photos at 14 Weeks

Training for PSA


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Nice looking dutch puppy. I hope he grows into those ears ;-)


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

I love seeing people have a good time with their puppies. Hey Thomas, don't worry about his ears and the good news is that puppy of his is almost as big as my almost 2 year old Dutchette. ha ha.

Justin what the heck is that on your T shirt?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Nicole Stark said:


> Justin what the heck is that on your T shirt?


I thought it meant "Drunk Crossing" or "Wino Crossing."

But I've seen it only with the figure kind of crawling across the road.



It probably means something really noble and pure and I will have to pretend my account was hacked into. :lol:





ETA
http://www.flickr.com/photos/jenniferwoodardmaderazo/438351311/


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Nice puppy. Good luck with him. Pedigree?

T


----------



## Justin Anzalone (Aug 1, 2011)

Connie Sutherland said:


> I thought it meant "Drunk Crossing" or "Wino Crossing."
> 
> But I've seen it only with the figure kind of crawling across the road.
> 
> ...


Yeah, it means drunk crossing. As you can see I bring my Sunday best out for training.


----------



## Justin Anzalone (Aug 1, 2011)

Terrasita Cuffie said:


> Nice puppy. Good luck with him. Pedigree?
> 
> T


T, I have seen others in the past post links to the pedigree online. I'm not precisely sure how to do that. But I will list what is on the UKC paperwork.

Sire - Vrijheid's Borius (Leiru x (Camacho) x Dana Von Kelterhof)

Dam - Rommel's Krumel (Rudie (Pegge) x Jenny (Rommel))


----------



## Maureen A Osborn (Feb 12, 2010)

Hey Justin, 
Nice pup! He comes from the repeat breeding that I got my girl from, Vrijheid's Katrina(Katy). The first litter turned out awesome, you got a good one!


----------



## Justin Anzalone (Aug 1, 2011)

Maureen A Osborn said:


> Hey Justin,
> Nice pup! He comes from the repeat breeding that I got my girl from, Vrijheid's Katrina(Katy). The first litter turned out awesome, you got a good one!


You are correct about repeat breeding.

Here is the pedigree:

http://www.dutchshepherds.us/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/KNlitters.pdf


----------



## Timothy Saunders (Mar 12, 2009)

nice pup good luck


----------

